# Speedometer and Fuelguage



## SWF (Nov 23, 2007)

If you can't rig up a sending unit from your driveshaft for your speedometer, you could just go with one that uses gps to determine speed. They are more expensive, but simpler to install. Autometer and Speedhut in the US make a variety of aftermarket speedometers that would look good in a hot rod.

If you want to use your analog fuel gauge to show battery capacity, ZEVA makes a product for that purpose. I have read various opinions on how well it works.


----------



## HolmQ (Jan 4, 2018)

Thank you SWF but I think I want something with more functionality. There is a system called Andromedia witch are using CANbus do display diffrent info that looks nice.


But it would be even nicer to do something with a Raspberry Pi that reads from CANbus on the Curtis controller, Thunderstruck EVCC and BMS. There is also a 7" touch screen that can be mounted on the Raspberry 

/M


----------



## badomni (Jan 28, 2019)

You can always use a 4d systems touchscreen like I did. They are easy to work with!
https://photos.app.goo.gl/4dEu9TxTgmpBHMjv5


----------

